# 2002 Sentra XE wont turn over



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Changed out battery but still cant get it to start.... It sounds like it want to turn over but doesn't. Its on its way to my mechanic but wanted to see if you all had any ideas what could be causing this issue.

Thanks In Advance!!!


Mike


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's slow-cranking the engine or is stuggling to turn the engine, it "could" be a bad starter or cable issue. If it's cranking fine but not "firing," then it could be any of a number of issues, including bad crank position sensor or cam position sensor, fouled spark plugs, ignition issue resulting in no spark, bad fuel pump. Some diagnostics would need to be performed, of course.


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for the reply smj999smj!!! Took car to mechanic and he said it was flooded. He cleaned the plugs and it started up. But then this morning I am driving to work and the temp gauge starts to go up.... I also noticed that I didnt have any hot air when trying to use the heater.... Could it be a bad thermostat?


Thanks again!

Mike


----------



## avellone5 (Apr 20, 2015)

Same exact situation my car is in. It wouldn't start a couple of months ago, so I had it brought to a mechanic which was a mistake as he replaced a bunch of parts that I'm sure didn't need replacing. Now, it overheats fairly quickly. The thermostat was changed but that didn't solve it. Does your radiator have coolant in it? If not, check for leaks, start the car and listen to the water pump. How many miles does your car have?


----------

